# epson 1400 diy dtg second pass issues



## outlaw87 (Sep 19, 2015)

hi guys

me and a friend have recently built an epson1400 dtg printer and it works great printing colour ink on white shirts and white ink coloured shirts but we keep having a re occurring alignment issue when trying to print a colour pass ( 2nd pass ) on top of the white base layer on a colour shirt. I just wondered if anyone has ever come across this problem? we have tried all sorts but cant figure it out. if you could give us any advice that would be greatly appreciated

we are using acrorip and the 2880x 2880 large dot setting for both white and colour passes

thank you


----------

